
Mail-in-a-box: feature rich single-click self-hosted email solution - arpa
https://github.com/mail-in-a-box/mailinabox
======
angoli
I appreciate your effort and I don’t mean to be sarcastic. If Mail-in-a-Box is
similar to iRedMail and Modoboa, why create it in the first place.

